# Crank blanks



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a good place to purchase blank husky jerks and reef runners and f18's


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Neither company will sell just the blanks. 

You purchase the glass minnow color rapala.

Bare naked color reefrunner.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

try jansnetcraft.com store is in toledo


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lurepartsonline.com They carry any kind of bodies or parts you would want.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.predatorbassbaits.com

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

vibe said:


> http://www.predatorbassbaits.com
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wow, thats a pretty awesome selection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Excellent quality too!!

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

